# Hitting the Clinton This Weekend



## Troutdoors (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, I'm new to center pin fishing. I'll be getting my rod, reel and tackle either tomorrow or Friday. The kids are at the ex's this weekend so I can finally take a real fishing trip. Not that I don't LOVE fishing with the kids but I usually wind up doing more snag release, hook and bait replacement than fishing!

I'm planning on fishing above the dam as I saw a post in this section saying that there wouldn't be anything under the dam at this time of year. I'm going to try to get to the point "where da crick runs into it" if I can find an access point.

My question is, what can I expect from the Clinton.....browns, brooks, rainbow, maybe a steelie? I'm new to the area and would just like a little help to narrow down the terminal tackle I need for this weekend! Thanks.

Best Regards,
TO


----------



## Troutdoors (Jun 20, 2010)

Also, with all the rain lately, do you think it will be wadeable? Thanks again!


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

Just fish north of the Yates dam. That will give you the fish your seeking. (no brooks tho)


----------



## Troutdoors (Jun 20, 2010)

MstrAngle said:


> Just fish north of the Yates dam. That will give you the fish your seeking. (no brooks tho)


Thank you MstrAngle!


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Browns and 'bows. Check this site for flow and water level information:
http://www.trailstotrout.com/streamlevel.html

It's saved me many a trip to a blown-out stream.

Tight lines!


----------



## supermetallogic (Jan 18, 2010)

Im almost sure its blown out and smells like sewage bad right now.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Drove by last night. River is fine.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

supermetallogic said:


> Im almost sure its blown out and smells like sewage bad right now.


In all my times fishing it I've never had it smell like sewage, if it was that bad trout wouldn't live and reproduce in it.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

DE82 said:


> In all my times fishing it I've never had it smell like sewage, if it was that bad trout wouldn't live and reproduce in it.


Lived within a stone's throw from Yates for over 30 years...
Yup, It can smell like sewage when it overflows occasionally.
Some older septic fields and broken tanks, let alone the sewers can lead to some very aromatic air and products deposited along the banks.

Not *Quite* as bad now as 30 years ago, many problems have been fixed...but it can still get odoriferous.


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

right now water is near perfect, little stain and bigger fish holding in pools. clinton is fishable up to 1.8 on the gauge. above that it does blow out and get dangerous and fishing gets difficult.


----------



## Troutdoors (Jun 20, 2010)

I went to Riverview? Park in Auburn Hills Saturday morning and was having a good run. I caught several stock rainbow and brown trout, all capped off by a 20 inch brown in one hole. Unfortunately, it all was cut short because there was a car show at the park and I had to move my car. Not wanting to get my car seat wet, I was already in my waders, move the car and then walk back, that was it for the day. I'll try above the dam this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like you had alot of fun! Great to hear!


----------

